# Very good condition Blizzard 810PP Value



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a very good condition Blizzard 810pp with new mount and wiring for a 99-07 Superduty. I have the joy stick shoe box controller. The headlights are the original Blizzard with LED's. 

Whats this worth? Anyone still run these?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here are some pictures


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Mark Oomkes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> @Mark Oomkes


Thanks but trying to modernize some plows. Only 1 PH1 left


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> @Mark Oomkes


Didn't @dieselss have a wanted ad out...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't @dieselss have a wanted ad out...


Think his was more of a fixer-upper


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't @dieselss have a wanted ad out...


A for sale plow


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Plow looks nice. Taken care of better than most. Just a bump for you.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice plow!….Scribble some random BS on the back of it with a blue sharpie & its value will increase 3 fold


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> Nice plow!….Scribble some random BS on the back of it with a blue sharpie & its value will increase 3 fold


Blue kool aid coloured sharpie?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Plow is for sale $3500.00 OBO brand new B31250 mount for 99-07 Ford Superduty.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Does it have truck side wiring, control, truck side lighting harness and adapter?


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Plow is sold went for $3200.00


----------

